# Pit bull attacks



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Twice in the last three weeks, the police had to shoot and kill a pit bull or pit bull mix in Ashtabula for attacking other people's dogs.

Ashtabula City (located in Ashtabula County, Ohio) has a ban on pit bulls. Ashtabula County (where I live) does not, but these dogs were in the city and owned by people in the city breaking the law. The first incident was two pitts attacking a husky, and a child told the officers that the dogs were theirs. The second incident the officer shot the dog becuase it was killing the other dog. The other dog was taken to the vet but died of its injuries.

This is just the perfect example of why breed banning bills, spay/neuter bills and bills that will affect breeders will not work. The people that are the worst offenders, who will allow their dogs to run loose and and attack other dogs, run loose while intact and or in heat, or breed indiscriminately with dogs in terrible criminal conditions, are not going to bother to follow the laws. 

You will only remove the responsible, law abiding people from owning intact animals, owning pit bulls, being breeders. The scum of the earth will do what they want regardless of what the law says. 

And then my Dad waves the papers at me and says, see -- look another of those pit bulls.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Yup. A friend of mine has two... They're "grandfathered" and therefore chipped, neutered, muzzled and both could probably pass as therapy dogs. 
The  down the street has 3 intact males and a female that is presumably also intact. They're at the park running off leash, all 4 at once every night. We'll just say they're not the best ambassadors for the breed.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I absolutely love living in the most backwards place on earth, or well, in competition with most backwards place. So I read our liberal rag's opine page, and someone on there has an editorial, "Shepherd vs. Pitbull. 

She goes on to discuss the purpose of the GSD breed and how her dog herds her kid, wheel barrow etc. She claims that no other dog looks at you with such intelligence. Then she says that pit bulls are bread to destruction. They are "stone cold killers" and the only reason people get them is because they are mean. She is from Dorset, which is one of the few Ashtabula County bergs that is even more backwards than the rest, and walking distance from me in Denmark. Actually, as my phone number has the Dorset exchange, I have to wonder now if people think I wrote that crap.

Oh, and she also said she would happy to see the breed die. 

Does she not realize, that many people view shepherds with the same feelings. They are bred to be guard dogs, to attack people, etc. In fact, GSDs probably just breeding wise HAVE been bred to attack people moreso than the Pit. 

Anyhow, the paper has been printing articles on pitts recently. I wonder what is in the air. Is new county wide legislation being proposed?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

One of my paranoid delusions, among many, are that when they present those demented bills to rustle up outrage, they're usually creating to diversion to backdoor another bill... A dog kills a baby, they want to take a brain dead woman off life support, an intern goes missing...

I find it morbidly amusing that as pitbulls have never killed a person in Ontario, our Attorney General, the one responsible for breed specific legislation, has _allegedly_ killed more people in Ontario than pit bulls have. (there was a bike courier who wouldn't let go of his convertible so he ran the biker into a mailbox, the biker coincidentally died right there, but not a result of being hit by a mailbox)


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Interesting you mention this after I watched this on TV yesterday!

Vicious dog attack caught on camera - dailypress.com


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The rest of the story...

Well the one dog is actually an American Bulldog. 

The story his owners have given is that the dog was on his chain in his back yard when the neighbor's dog entered their yard, and only then did their very nice dog (who has three priors) break its chain and attack the other dog (which died later at the vet).

As both their dog and the other dog is dead, I think they are disputing the charge that they were harboring a vicious dog. 

This was a dog reported earlier as a pit-mix. And the officer shot it with a rifle when it was killing the other dog. I do not fault him on that, but he said the reason he shot it was because it could have been a kid. Uhm, Officer, Dog aggression does not equal people aggression. But whatever. 

The mailman and others in the neighborhood report that they were afraid of the dog. Hmmmm. Does every dog-phobic person pick mail-carrier as their choice of profession or what? I am not saying the dog is wonderful, and do not know what the priors were, but a mailman MIGHT say they are afraid of my dogs too. They are big and have teeth after all. They have pointy ears -- all the better to hear you with my dear! And several contractors may say that too, though they have not eaten even one of them yet. 

If you dog is running loose (where it is not allowed to) and is chewing up another dog or person, if a police officer can get their rifle and shoots the dog, that is the owner's fault. Sorry. I think a chain alone is not sufficient to contain a large and powerful dog, especially a dog that has had prior complaints on it.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm going through all of this mess around here right now too. In Saginaw michigan they're putting restrictions on GSDs, Huskies, Rotts, "Pit bull types", among a few others. 

My dog park is banning "pit bulls".

It's all so frustrating. "Pit bulls" are definitely the least human aggressive-bred dog that exists right now, yet all this is still happening as a result of a bunch of idiots that can't follow the law.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Norway has a ban on gonadectomies (it is illegal to spay/neuter in Norway), and they don't have an overpopulation problem at all. 

Just a tidbit of interesting info


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

DJEtzel said:


> I'm going through all of this mess around here right now too. In Saginaw michigan they're putting restrictions on GSDs, Huskies, Rotts, "Pit bull types", among a few others.
> 
> My dog park is banning "pit bulls".
> 
> It's all so frustrating. "Pit bulls" are definitely the least human aggressive-bred dog that exists right now, yet all this is still happening as a result of a bunch of idiots that can't follow the law.


Almost all laws on the books are there because of small minority of idiots.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

hunterisgreat said:


> Norway has a ban on gonadectomies (it is illegal to spay/neuter in Norway), and they don't have an overpopulation problem at all.
> 
> Just a tidbit of interesting info


Oh, WOW, you mean if people do not want puppies, they actually have to make sure their dog is properly contained???? What a concept! And they CAN manage that??? 

People FORCED to be responsible???

Never work in the US, forget it.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

selzer said:


> Oh, WOW, you mean if people do not want puppies, they actually have to make sure their *dog* is properly contained???? What a concept! And they CAN manage that???
> 
> People FORCED to be responsible???
> 
> Never work in the US, forget it.


Isn't birth control the bitch's responsibility?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Also, I don't think they believe in birth control in some European countries.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jax'sMom, I think so, but I got flamed pretty bad for that, and for insisting on calling a bitch a bitch and a dog a dog, so, I just gave in. I guess I have to pick my battles. If people want to use dog as a term for either sex, well, I guess I can play along.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

selzer said:


> Oh, WOW, you mean if people do not want puppies, they actually have to make sure their dog is properly contained???? What a concept! And they CAN manage that???
> 
> People FORCED to be responsible???
> 
> Never work in the US, forget it.


Thats the thing... I don't think they are forced to be responsible... they are just held accountable when they aren't. If you consistently apply an aversive for an undesired behaviour, you will extinguish it. Works for dogs, works for people


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

hunterisgreat said:


> Thats the thing... I don't think they are forced to be responsible... they are just held accountable when they aren't. *If you consistently apply an aversive for an undesired behaviour, you will extinguish it. *Works for dogs, works for people


 
Only if the aversive is perceived as GREATER than the reward gained by the subject from the behavior!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Jax's Mom said:


> Isn't birth control the bitch's responsibility?


 
Which bitch? Heh! Heh! Heh! 

(Duck - flames coming!)


----------

